# Smartphone  Robustheit, Eure Erfahrungen?



## Tim1974 (30. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

was ist das schlimmste was Euch schonmal mit einem Handy passiert ist, egal ob nun ins Klo gefallen oder auf harten Steinboden... und wie hat es das jeweilige Gerät überstanden oder eben nicht?

Welcher Hersteller baut aktuell die solidesten Gehäuse, mal abgesehen von Caterpiller, denn die finde ich von der Dicker her nicht  wirklich interessant.

Habe kürzlich das hier gefunden und beim Zuschauen wird mir sehr unbehaglich: 
YouTube

Wer bezahlt die Handys für solche Tests? 
Mit dem Rückgaberecht des Fernabsatzgetzes wird es danach wohl eher schwierig. 

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Abductee (30. Mai 2018)

Solche Tests wo mutwillig was zerstört wird halt ich nicht viel, da nicht realitätsnah.
Es ist absoluter Humbug das es keine Kratzer am Display gibt wenn ich mit einer Reißnadel drüberfahre.

Seit dem ich Displayschutzfolien klebe ist mir noch nie ein Display kaputt gegangen.
Bei Hüllen fürs Gehäuse ebenso, wenn man sich vernünftige kauft (die es eben auch dicker macht) dann ist die Überlebenschance sehr viel größer.
Sprich umlaufende Hüllen und sie sollte über das Display drüberstehen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Mai 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> was ist das schlimmste was Euch schonmal mit einem Handy passiert ist, egal ob nun ins Klo gefallen oder auf harten Steinboden... und wie hat es das jeweilige Gerät überstanden oder eben nicht?


Ein ins Klo gefallenenes iPhone5 war 2 Wochen tot.
Mit Trocknen und in die Sonne legen hat es plötzlich wieder kontakt mit der Außenwelt aufgenommen und funktioniert bis heute.

Den Akkutausch hat ein anderes iPhone 5 mit völliger Arbeistverweigerung quittiert und sich nie wieder einschalten lassen.

Das robusteste Gerät ist ein Nokia i3510 c.
Das kann ich gegen die Wand werfen und es zerfällt in 4 Teile.

Die setzt man wieder zusammen und das Gerät funktioniert wieder einwandfrei.
Die Akkuladung hält bei ausgeschaltetem Gerät *1 Jahr* und länger.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Welcher Hersteller baut aktuell die solidesten Gehäuse,


Keiner, das ist alles Schrott.
Fallen lassen und die Spider-App ist installiert. 
Man könnte ja einen *dicken *Gummirahmen um die Außenkante ziehen, dann entfielen 50% aller Reparaturen.
Das ist aber nicht schick, also weg damit.

Samsung verweigert die Garantie z.B. bei durchgerisssenem Außenrahmen.
Mit "Recht", weil darunter die Leiterplatten der Knöpfe zum Teil entlanglaufen.

Die Teile von CAT sind zwar etwas besser geschützt, dafür taugt das Innenleben meist nicht viel.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Habe kürzlich das hier gefunden und beim Zuschauen wird mir sehr unbehaglich:
> YouTube


Was für ein, ähem, Schwachmat.
Besonders interessant finde ich selbstgeklebte die Kratzskala.

Ich hatte auch schon mal vor auf meinem Röhrenmonitor mein Taschenmesser auf Schärfe zu testen, aber dann wäre ja die ganze Farbe rausgelaufen.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wer bezahlt die Handys für solche Tests?


Immer der, der zuerst fragt.


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Mai 2018)

Was mir an den Handytaschen nicht gefällt ist vorallem der Umstand, daß die Wärme sich dann noch mehr im Gerät staut und die Dinger werden ja heute teils schon recht warm im Betrieb und beim Laden.
Also hätte ich mit einer dicken rundum verlaufenden Tasche vielleicht weniger Risiko mir die Spider-App einzufangen, dafür aber vermutlich eine geringere Lebensdauer der Hardware, weil diese durch den Wärmestau schneller altert.

Ich hab übrigens noch mein Mobistel Cynus T1, gekauft 2013 und es ist bereits 3 mal runter gefallen, davon 2 mal auf Holzboden, einmal aus ca. 1,40m Höhe. Einmal war dann eine Fuge des Plastikgehäuses auf gegangen und stand etwas ab. Ich hab dann den Akku raus genommen und dann mit etwas Kraft das Gehäuse wieder zusammengedrückt, es ist dann wieder eingerastet und sah aus wie neu.
Darum tendiere ich momentan fast dazu, wieder ein Smartphone mit Plastikgehäuse zu nehmen, nicht nur weil es meist billiger in der Anschaffung ist, sondern auch weil Plastik flexibler ist als Alu oder Hartglas, wenn es mal runter fällt.


----------



## Abductee (30. Mai 2018)

Wenn du damit nicht spielst und auch kein 2A-Netzteil zum Laden verwendest wird da eigentlich nichts warm.
Ladeadapter mit wenig Stromabgabe und der Akku wird nicht gequält.


----------



## blautemple (31. Mai 2018)

Du weißt aber schon was für eine Wärmeabgabe so ein modernes Smartphone hat, oder?


----------



## Abductee (31. Mai 2018)

In welchem anderen Anwendungsfall außer Spiele wird denn ein modernes Smartphone zu warm?


----------



## RtZk (31. Mai 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> In welchem anderen Anwendungsfall außer Spiele wird denn ein modernes Smartphone zu warm?



Insbesondere bei den Temperaturen glüht mein iPhone 6s schon nach kurzer Zeit im Internet (wobei ich dann lieber eine Hülle dran habe^^)

@Topic, mir ist mein Handy (damals ein iPhone 5) mal die Treppe runter geflogen (paar Meter waren es und Fließenboden) und hatte keinen einzigen Kratzer und mein HTC One (keine Ahnung wie es genau hieß, das erste das sie One genannt haben) auf die Straße und hatte danach einen schönen Riss im Display (was ich vorher noch bei keinem meiner Handys schaffte), aber schade drum war es nicht, der Akku und die Prozessorleistung waren sowieso fürn Arsch und ich hab mir das jetzige iPhone kurz danach sowieso gekauft.


----------



## Two-Face (31. Mai 2018)

Die CAT-Geräte (habe selber eins, nutze es aber nur wenn ich mal ehrenamtlich mit dem RK unterwegs sein sollte) halten Stürze aus 20 Metern und sogar einen Betonmischer aus.

Mein Onkel hat auch ein recht robustes und vor allem kompaktes Motorola-Modell, is aber soweit ich weiß nicht wasserfest.

Hauptsächlich nutze ich aber immernoch mein W995, das ist schon zig mal runtergefallen und hat kaum einen Kratzer. Ist aber halt auch kein Smartphone.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Juni 2018)

Das die iPhones so robust sind, wußte ich gar nicht, aber bei deren Preis finde ich kann man das eigentlich auch erwarten.


----------



## blautemple (1. Juni 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> In welchem anderen Anwendungsfall außer Spiele wird denn ein modernes Smartphone zu warm?



Die Aussage war an Tim gerichtet 

Ob ein modernes Smartphone einen Sturz überlebt hängt von unzähligen Faktoren ab, theoretisch kann es schon bei einem Sturz aus 10cm Höhe Schrott sein, aber genauso gut auch einen Sturz aus 2m Höhe nahezu unbeschadet überstehen


----------



## RtZk (1. Juni 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das die iPhones so robust sind, wußte ich gar nicht, aber bei deren Preis finde ich kann man das eigentlich auch erwarten.



Ich weiß nicht, ich sehe ständig Leute mit Displays voller Rissen, ganz unabhängig von der Marke, der Hauptgrund dürfte eher sein wie man mit seinen Dingen umgeht.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Juni 2018)

Also wiegesagt, mein Mobistel Cynus T1 Billigsmartphone von 2013, vermutlich ohne jegliches Gorilla-Glas, hat schon 3 Stürze hinter sich, auch aus ca. 1,5m Höhe auf Holzdielen und sieht optisch aus wie neu, kein Kratzer und keine Spider-App. 
Irgendwie finde ich es daher kaum einzusehen, warum dann ein Highend-Smartphone mit Gorilla-Glas... und Metallrahmen usw. anscheinend empfindlicher ist.
Außer die Hersteller machen das absichtlich so, damit sie alsbald dann wieder ein neues Gerät verkaufen können, denn ich halte es für unmöglich zu verhindern, daß einem das Smartphone in ca. 3 Jahren nicht irgendwann doch mal runter fällt. Desto mehr man das zu verhindern versucht, desto eher wird es vermutlich dann gerade passieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ich sehe ständig Leute mit Displays voller Rissen, ganz unabhängig von der Marke, der Hauptgrund dürfte eher sein wie man mit seinen Dingen umgeht.



So sehe ich das auch. Ich benutze jetzt seit ich 14 bin Handys (was fast 20 Jahre sind...) und auch wenns erst seit kurzem ein Smartphone ist hab ich noch niemals eines beschädigt. Ja, es ist absolut kein Problem ein Smartphone 3 Jahre lang nicht fallen zu lassen - ich schaffe das Jahrzehnte. 
Sobald man aufhört die Dinger durch die Gegend zu werfen, sich draufzusetzen und Bierflaschen damit aufzumachen oder ähnliches gehen sie auch nicht durch äußere Einwirkungen kaputt.

Dafür gibts einfache Tricks: Das Smartphone ist entweder in der Tasche, in der Hand oder zu Hause auf dem Tisch (an der immer gleichen Stelle). Die Chance dass es runterfällt (was nur passieren kann wenn von einem zu einem anderen der 3 Orte gewechselt wird) ist da derart klein dass sie zu vernachlässigen ist.

Ob Smartphones kaputt gehen oder nicht hängt (mal von den extreme-outdoor-Dingern wie dem CAT abgesehen) zu 98% vom Besitzer und dessen Umgang damit ab und nicht vom gekauften Gerät. Das ganze drumrum mit Bendgate, Gorillaglas und was weiß ich alles ist Marketing und Hype, sonst nix.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Juni 2018)

Ich gehe meinen Kollegen aus Arbeit immer auf den Sender, weil ich mein S8 gerne auf den Tisch werfe oder auch mal mutwillig herunterfallen lasse (ist halt lustig, wie die sich immer aufregen...  ) - bisher locker 20-30x gemacht und trotzdem kein einziger Kratzer oder Riss im Case... Habe dafür aber auch eine entsprechende Hülle. 
Plasma Series Galaxy S8 Case – URBAN ARMOR GEAR

Hilft natürlich nix, wenn das S8 mal auf ne Kante oder so fällt, wo das Display direkt berührt werden kann... Ergo werde ich das sicher nicht im Gleisbett machen.


----------



## keinnick (1. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> @Topic, mir ist mein Handy (damals ein iPhone 5) mal die Treppe runter geflogen (paar Meter waren es und Fließenboden) und hatte keinen einzigen Kratzer und mein HTC One (keine Ahnung wie es genau hieß, das erste das sie One genannt haben) auf die Straße und hatte danach einen schönen Riss im Display (was ich vorher noch bei keinem meiner Handys schaffte), aber schade drum war es nicht, der Akku und die Prozessorleistung waren sowieso fürn Arsch und ich hab mir das jetzige iPhone kurz danach sowieso gekauft.



Du kannst auch von einem Blitz getroffen werden oder mit 120km/h gegen einen Baum fahren und am nächsten Tag wieder zur Arbeit gehen. Dann hast Du einfach Glück gehabt. Ich hatte mal ein Samsung Galaxy, das fiel in 2 Jahren (gefühlt) locker 10 x auf den Asphalt beim Radfahren, Party machen usw. Weder Display gesprungen, noch sonst irgendwas. Beim "11." Mal war das Display nur noch schwarz und damit auch das Handy tot. Hätte aber mit jedem anderen Handy exakt genau so oder auch komplett anders sein können.

Kurz gesagt: Kein Mensch kann das Anliegen des TE beantworten.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Juni 2018)

Mein Anliegen in diesem Thread war es ja einfach nur Meinungen einzuholen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger und das ist ja geglückt. 

Ich bin mit meinen Sachen übrigens eigentlich immer sehr vorsichtig und dennoch sind mir die meisten mobilen Geräte schonmal im Laufe der Jahre runter gefallen, z.B. die Outdoor Kamera im Treppenhaus auf Steinboden, aus fast 2m Höhe, hat nichtmal einen sichtbaren Kratzer bekommen, so erwarte ich das auch.
Darum umso ärgerlicher, wenn ein super teures Smartphone unzureichend gegen sowas geschützt ist.


----------



## keinnick (2. Juni 2018)

Eben das kannst Du aber eben nicht erwarten. Der Sturz aus 2m Höhe kann ohne Schaden ablaufen, muss aber nicht. Dafür sind diese Geräte nun einmal nicht gebaut. Auch wenn das in der Praxis natürlich mal passieren kann.


----------



## efdev (2. Juni 2018)

Wie schon mehrfach gesagt es ist einfach glück, die heutigen Geräte sind halt alle mehr oder weniger überhaupt nicht robust.
Mein aktuelles Redmi Note 3 Pro hatte auch schon einige Stürze überlebt z.B. auf dem Bau die neu betonierte Treppe runtergefallen, vom Tisch gefallen, mal so aus der Hand gerutscht --> nichts passiert.
Und jetzt vor ein paar Wochen beim Skaten aus der Hose gefallen und direkt ne Ecke vom Display rausgeplatzt + Spider App, aber es funktioniert noch, auch wenn ich die Uhr in der oberen linken Ecke nicht mehr lesen kann


----------



## Haasinger (2. Juni 2018)

Wenn man keinen totalen Müll kauft (China Noname unter 130€) dann hat man eigentlich immer gehärtetes kratzfestes Glas. Wenn man eine Glasrückseite dazunimmt verdoppelt sich das Risiko.

Bisherige Smartphones:
HTC ... steinalt aus dem Jahr 200... (kein Cover), wenige niedrige Stürze, Display bei Abgabe i.O.
Xperia Go (Hülle zum Heruasziehen, also praktisch ugneschützt) ca. 6 Stürze aus Hand/Hosentashce auf Harten Untergrund, Kunststoffrahmen mochte das gar nicht, Display bei Abgabe i.O.
Dogeee DG550 (kein Cover) Spannungsriss beim Einsteigen ins Auto am ersten Tag, Display defekt
Redmi 1s (Backcover ohne Displayschutz) unzählige Stürze aus 1-1,50m auf Asphalt, Rahmen ruiniert, Display bei Abgabe i.O.
Redmi 4X Prime (Backcover+Folie)  über 7 Stürze aus 1-1,50m auf div. Untergründe, alles i.O. - wird auch ab und zu durch die Gegend geworfen

Meine Erfahrung sagt, wenn man ein Cover wählt welches ÜBER alle Ecken des Smartphones geht kann praktisch fast nichts mehr passieren (sturztechnisch).


----------



## azzih (2. Juni 2018)

Hab bisher nie wirklich große Smartphone Schäden gehabt. Klar mit der Zeit zerkratzt das Display immer irgendwie und durch zig Stürze ist der Rahmen an der Seite gerne mit paar Schmissen "verziert". Aber gesprungenes Display hatte ich noch keins und auch sonst hat sich noch keines meiner Smartphones komplett verabschiedet. Und das obwohl ich keine Hüllen nutze.


----------



## Gast201808272 (2. Juni 2018)

Blackberry hat immer sehr robuste Geräte gebaut. Wie es heute mit den Android Dingern aussieht, weiß ich aber nicht. Mein Passport SE ist gleich am ersten Tag auf Beton gefallen (seitdem aber nie wieder  ), und da gabs nur einen kleinen Kratzer, dank Edelstahlgehäuse. Baut heute noch jemand sowas?


----------



## Abductee (2. Juni 2018)

Metall ist kein Garant das nix passiert, was ich so sehe gibts bei Metallrahmen halt Beulen statt Kratzer wie beim Kunststoff.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2018)

Moto Milestone: Aus der Hand gefallen, beim Versuch es mit dem Fuß abzufangen quer über den Parkplatz gekickt -> Funktioniert noch heute und dank überstehendem Rand war das unten liegende Display nicht beschädigt.

Moto G: Ist 1-2 Mal auf der Kante gelandet was halt leichte Bissspuren hinterlassen hat. Fiel dann irgendwann mit defektem Modem aus.

Moto Z: Hat aufgrund der doppelten Glasscheibe einen dünnen Gummi-Bumper bekommen, durch den hat es auch schon 1-2 Stürze auf die Fliesen schadlos überlebt.

Ein großes Risiko hat man eigentlich nur mit Glas welches unter Spannung steht(da hatte wohl Samsung früher ein paar Chargen von) oder wenn das Display direkt "aufgespießt" wird. Da hilft dann aber auch kein Bumper der Welt.


----------



## dekay55 (2. Juni 2018)

Also mein "normales" Smartphone ist nen One Plus 2, ich bin selbst verblüfft wie extrem Stabil das Teil ist. Beim Fahrrad Fahren aus der Tasche gerutscht und aufn Asphalt geknallt, kleine Macke am Gehäuse, aus ca 2 Meter aufn Betonboden geknallt, bisl an der Ecke eingedrückt aber nix, mehrmals vom Tisch ( ca 60cm ) auf die Fließen gefallen, mal mit dem Display mal mit der Rückseite, nüx, ich benutzt das Teil seit nem Jahr ohne Displayfolie, ich hab einen kleinen Kratzer aufm Display der von einem Sturz von der Werkbank aufn Betonboden in der Werkstatt entstanden ist. Eigentlich hätt das Display schon 10 mal Kaputt gehen müssen, vorallem weils das Teil an einer Ecke so nen heftigen Datscher hat das die Delle bis ans Glas geht. Was die Chinesen da gebaut haben verblüfft mich immer wieder. 
Ansonst hab ich noch fürs Arbeiten und Downhill Fahren nen Outdoor Handy, ein Getnord Onyx, zwar von der Austattung her ähnlich wie nen Galaxy S5 dafür ne Enorme Akku laufzeit von 3-4 Tage, 2 Tage bei Nutzung von GPS usw, und es ist Robust, Wasserdicht, Staubdicht, Schlag und Stoßfest, unempfindlich was Kälte und Hitze angeht ( mir sind Glühende Schweisperlen aufs Display gefallen, eine kleine winzige macke sieht man ) Das Teil ist auch nicht Tod zu bekommen, aber dafür ist es ja auch gebaut.


----------



## tdi-fan (2. Juni 2018)

Hab seit Release das iPhone SE, und nutze es in der Landwirtschaft, leg es schon mal auf den Trecker in die Werkzeugkiste, und das rüttelt richtig durch über Stunden.
Es hat ne Slim-Hülle und eine Panzerfolie drauf, letztere hat paar Platzer, aber das Smartphone selbst sieht immer noch aus wie neu.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. Juni 2018)

Und ihr meint wirklich, so eine rundum Schutztasche, die das Handy sicherlich gut bei Stürzen schützen kann, sorgt auf der anderen Seite nicht dafür, daß das Innenleben eher überhitzt bzw. das Gerät dann vielleicht nach 3-4 Jahren optisch noch 1a aussieht, dafür aber die Hardware innen drinn am Ende ist, weil sie ständig an der thermischen Kotzgrenze lief?


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Juni 2018)

Das einzige in einem Smartphone das nennenswert mehr Verschleiß hat wenn es ständig an der thermischen Kotzgrenze läuft ist der Akku. Sofern man ein Modell hat in dem man diesen wechseln kann bei Bedarf ist das also kein Problem. Wie das geht heutzutage meistens nicht mehr? Achja, die wollen ja was verdienen...


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juni 2018)

Das hängt halt auch sehr davon ab welches SOC man wie betreibt. Da ich z.B. aktuell einen sparsamen Snapdragon 626 ohne 3D-Spiele betreibe kommt da nicht im entferntesten eine thermische Belastung zu Stande.

Abgesehen davon drosseln die Geräte wenn es zu warm wird. Sie gehen also nicht kaputt sondern laufen stattdessen langsamer.


----------



## Master-Onion (4. Juni 2018)

Die Cpu produziert keine Thermische Belastung, aha nur weil man nicht spielt,
gut gibt ja nur Spiele am Handy was Cpu /Gpu Leistung fordern.


Cpu drosselt je nach Modell meist 70~95°C, 
Akku Max Temperatur 45°C, merkst du was?
Hat durchaus seinen Grund warum viele Hersteller den SOC soweit wie möglich vom Akku entfernt unterbringen (nicht so wie Apple direkt neben dem Akku)


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Juni 2018)

Und mit so einer dichten eng anliegenden Tasche wird dann die ganze Wärme schön drinnen gehalten, da verliert der Alurahmen dann einen großen Teil seiner Fähigkeit, als Kühlkörper zu fungieren.


----------



## Master-Onion (4. Juni 2018)

Ok das Nokia 2 kann ich nicht weiter empfehlen, eben im Stiegenhaus runter gefallen, das Touchglas ist tiptop aber das Display ist in der Ecke Schwarz und recht mittig über 3 cm weiße Steifen.


Schrott

Edit:
Nachtrag nach einem Reboot lässt sichs gar nicht mehr einschalten,
muss ich eben wieder mein IP 5 nehmen, da fehlt auch schon die Rückseite geht aber immer noch einwandfrei


----------

